# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  حكم القضاء الادارى: 4 سنوات ونصف سن القبول برياض الأطفال

## هيثم الفقى

بأمر القضاء الإداري
4 سنوات ونصف السنة.. سن القبول برياض الأطفال

قضت محكمة القضاء الإداري بأحقية المدارس الخاصة بالنزول بسن القبول في الحضانة من خمس سنوات إلي أربع سنوات ونصف السنة من أربع سنوات إلي ثلاث سنوات ونصف السنة إذا كانت كثافة الفصول تسمح بذلك. صدر الحكم برئاسة المستشار محمد الترامسي وعضوية المستشارين علي إسماعيل وجابر خليل وأحمد السماحي وأشرف شهاب نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة. 
كان صاحب احدي المدارس الخاصة بمنطقة برج العرب قد قام برفع الدعوي وطالب بالغاء قرار وزير التعليم بتحديد سن القبول في الحضانة والسماح له بالنزول بالسن تأسيساً علي صدور حكم من القضاء الإداري بالقاهرة يعطي أصحاب المدارس هذا الحق طالما أن كثافة الفصول تسمح بذلك. 
قالت المحكمة إنه طبقاً لمباديء المحكمة الادارية العليا فإن أحكام مجلس الدولة الصادرة في دعوي الالغاء تعتبر حجة علي الكافة سواء أطراف الطعن أو من يرفع الطعن سواء أفراد أو جهة الإدارة بوصفها دعوي مشروعة وتأكيداً لسيادة القانون. 
أضافت ان قانون التعليم أجاز النزول بسن القبول بالابتدائي من 6 سنوات إلي 5 سنوات ونصف السنة إذا كانت كثافة الفصول تسمح بذلك.. أكدت المحكمة قياساً علي الحكم السالف فانه يجوز النزول بسن القبول في مرحلة رياض الأطفال من خمس سنوات إلي أربع سنوات ونصف السنة ومن 4 سنوات إلي 3 سنوات ونصف السنة إذا كانت كثافة الفصول تسمح. 
والثابت ان المدرسة المراد تخفيض سن القبول بها لم تصل الكثافة فيها للكثافة المقررة قانوناً وهي 36 تلميذاً للفصل مما يحق لإدارتها النزول بسن القبول برياص الأطفال بها والقول بغير ذلك يترتب عليه ضياع سنة من عمر الأطفال الأمر الذي يوجب معه الحكم بالنزول بسن القبول برياض الأطفال بالمدارس طالما تسمح الكثافة بذلك

----------

